# Breaking a JD 40 in half



## Ronsjd40 (Jan 2, 2013)

With the torgue tube style design what is the best way to access the clutch etc.
What is best to support the front and back of tractor. I have seen home made stands used, but wonder if a stand with wheels is available? Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## js5020 (Feb 10, 2005)

The way I did one of these "little" guys (320 standard) was to wedge wood blocks under the front axle so it cant roll sideways, then blocked the front half of the machine solid, then used a floor jack on the back half to raise/lower and roll it back and forth. Of course you could block the back and move the front, just depends on how ya wanna do it. Yes they make those things,, who makes em, I dont know my guess is they would run more than having a shop do the work for you.


----------



## Ronsjd40 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks and I am on same page, in terms of buying one time equipment. I just learned of a friend who has a home made system he used that I can borrow. I have decided to completely dis-assemble so I am spemding next few weeks making room in my shop


----------

